#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Kwaliteit DAP audio

## EvertB

Wat is DAP voor merk, is het goed spul of rommel??

Ben al een tijdje aan het zoeken maar kom vooral oude topics tegen, (2001/2003). Maar daar komt DAP niet echt positief uit..
Mischien is er wat verandert  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Kan weinig vinden van het merk zelf, geen eigen website ed, en waar het vandaan komt bijvoorbeeld.

B.V.D. Evert

----------


## renevanh

DAP komt van highlite (highlite.nl), dat is de website die je zoekt.

En of het rommel is of goed spul... tjsa...

DAP is geen Skytec, zo slecht is het doorgaans niet. Het is ook geen A merk. DAP heeft best spul wat ok is voor 'normaal' gebruik, maar het is erg afhankelijk van wat je zoekt.

----------


## Stefan

Hangt er maar net vanaf welke serie je hebt. De allergoedkoopste serie (MC geloof ik) zou ik lekker aan je voorbij laten gaan. De iets hoger geprijsde series doen het best prima, je weet in ieder geval dat je bij DAP niet voor het merkstickertje betaalt, en zo lang je geen merkgeile opdrachtgevers hebt hoeft dat helemaal geen probleem te zijn.

----------


## Rolandino

DAP en of Showtec is qua prijs kwaliteit een goede keuze. Het ligt er idd aan WAT je ervan wilt kopen.

DAP heeft in de loop der jaren produkten geleverd en bewezen goed te zijn zeker voor het geld.

Let wel dat op de meeste grote serieuze podiums steeds meer Showtec gebruikt wordt.

----------


## sis

Dap kan je een beetje vergelijken met behringer, ze hebben redelijk goede producten en ook minder goede producten.
Bij mij komt geen van beiden niet meer binnen, teveel miserie aan een goedkope prijs.
Meer zeg ik er niet over, je moet het gewoon zelf testen.
sis

----------


## SH1000

Prijs/kwaliteit is best okay maar of dat het voor jou voldoet hangt erg sterk af van het gebruik. Waar ga je het voor gebruiken, hoe frequent, wat etc. Zonder daar naar te kijken is het eigenlijk onmogelijk om te zeggen of het een aardige keuze is.

----------


## glennwestlander

ik heb een aantal jaren geleden een Dap soundmate 3 mk2 gekocht, en speelt eigenlijk nog prima! voor de verhuur zijn zulke setjes helemaal top. 
zodra het lampje oranje gaat branden weten de mensen dat ze te hard gaan, voor mij is dit ideaal en eigenlijk nooit problemen mee ondervonden!

----------


## sjig

Heb zelf een DAP Palladium P2000. Het enige echte nadeel is dat ze 32 kg wegen. Maar die nieuwere iets van 20 geloof ik.
Las in een ander topic dat als je ze een hele tijd continue laat spelen ze het begeven. Had ze voor een dag/nacht feestje toch een kleine 13 uur continue aan staan, waarvan 9 uur op vol vermogen achter te zware speakers. Vond ik eigenlijk wel meevallen, behalve dat het een hele hitte was in de flightcase.

Heb laatst ook voor 30 euries in de b stock een dap mcb 15 gekocht... niet kopen!!!!!!!! Het eerste wat er gebeurde toen ik hem aansloot was dat er kortsluiting was en de versterker in de protect sloeg. Wat me wel opviel is dat er een heel miezerig filtertje in zit, weet zelf alleen niet heel zeker of het ook echt een filter is. Hoor nog gewoon hoge tonen eruit komen. Wat me ook opviel is dat de inslagmoeren er maar voor de helft in het hout zaten. Niet erg stevig dus. Het geluid... tja, mijn 10" topje produceert nog meer bas dan deze. Het design ziet er verder niet verkeerd uit. Wel jammer dat het schuim heel dun is en je alle witte lijm vlekken erdoor heen ziet (heb er zelf nu een nieuwe op gemonteerd!).

Hier even een fotootje van het filter: http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/2186/fotozaz.jpg
Kan iemand mij vertellen of dit ook echt een filter is. Ziet er iig niet veelbelovend uit voor een filter. 

Heb ook een aantal keer met de X serie mogen werken. Die vind ik voor de prijs zeker niet slecht. Komt redelijk wat geluid uit, en klinkt al zo veel beter dan de MC. Dan heb je ook nog de LT (touring) serie. Die heb ik zelf niet mogen ervaren, maar heb er zeer goede verhalen over gehoord.

Conclusie: Dap maakt prima spullen. Maar sla alsjeblieft die MC serie over, daar ga je echt spijt van krijgen.

----------


## NesCio01

Uhhh er staat toch DAP?
Aan de positieve reacties te lezen, dacht ik
ff dat er DPA stond...........

DAP kom ik nergens tegen, ken geen band die er mee toert,
geen theater waar het hangt.

grtz

Nes

----------


## sjig

Wit licht. Concert van Marco Borsato - Wit Licht werd compleet door alleen maar DAP, SHOWTEC, DMT spullen gebruikt. Klonk verder nergens naar, heel pieperig hoog en deed gewoon pijn aan je oren.

Maar voor drive-in en feestjes vind ik het prima kunnen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Meen me te herinneren dat dit een forum voor 'professioneel' licht en geluid was..... :Cool:

----------


## sjig

'T heet toch DAP PRO!  :Wink:

----------


## Rolandino

We kunnen allemaal iets afzeiken maar qua prijs kwaliteit verhouding heeft DAP best wel leuke dingen.

----------


## NesCio01

Het ligt er maar net aan waar ieder de lat wenst te leggen.

In het verlengde van de post van Sander is het wellicht een geste
om een splitsing in het forum aan te brengen in een gedeelte
waar baggeraars elkaar vinden en een echt pro-audio forum.

Bij de pro's ligt de lat hoog.

@Rolandino: Voor die prijs koop je never ever kwaliteit, zodat je
opmerking 'prijs/kwaliteit' haar doel, bij mij iig, mist.  :Cool: 

@Sjig: Neen, het heet DAP-Audio

grtz

Nes

----------


## sjig

Dat weet ik maar op de logo's van hun speakers staat altijd DAP Pro. Maar sommige die dat merkje dragen verdienen het woord pro niet, eigenlijk geen een.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Wit licht. Concert van Marco Borsato - Wit Licht werd compleet door alleen maar DAP, SHOWTEC, DMT spullen gebruikt. Klonk verder nergens naar, heel pieperig hoog en deed gewoon pijn aan je oren.
> 
> Maar voor drive-in en feestjes vind ik het prima kunnen.



uhmm pardon, borsato gebruikt echt geen DAP! weet niet ik welke fabeltjeskrant je dit gelezen hebt.
misschien dat de led lampjes van showpech waren maar meer denk ik ook niet.

----------


## sjig

Ik denk zelf niet dat alles van dap/showt... was. Maar het meeste wel hoor.
Op de hoofdpagina van Highlite heeft het een tijdje gedaan. En bij de bar (vip) stond ook een dap sub/top systeempje. Tevens bij de restaurants en ingangen hing dap audio (ben er overigens zelf geweest).

----------


## showband

het bijzondere dan een merk als DAp is dat er nergens op dit forum zo veel over kwaliteit gesproken wordt als in DAP threads.  :Wink:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> het bijzondere dan een merk als DAp is dat er nergens op dit forum zo veel over kwaliteit gesproken wordt als in DAP threads.



En behringer dan?

----------


## daviddewaard

> Ik denk zelf niet dat alles van dap/showt... was. Maar het meeste wel hoor.
> Op de hoofdpagina van Highlite heeft het een tijdje gedaan. En bij de bar (vip) stond ook een dap sub/top systeempje. Tevens bij de restaurants en ingangen hing dap audio (ben er overigens zelf geweest).



ja misschien dat ze dat setjes hebben gebruikt voor achtergrond muziek enz bij de restaurants en andere plekken waar het geen roggel boeit wat er hangt. ( waarschijnlijk sponsordeal ofzo) kan me namelijk niet voorstellen dat een serieus p.a verhuur bedrijf dap in het assortiment heeft/ zou ophangen.
wellicht was die zooi van de cateringboer
maar er is echt geen dap gebruikt in het show systeem!

----------


## sjig

Geloof mij op m'n woord dat het DAP spul was. Bij alle ingangen van de arena (concertzaal?) hingen van deze speakertjes.

Denk zelf ook wel dat het ook door higlite was gedaan want welk verhuur bedrijf investeert in de line array van dap audio op zo'n schaal?

----------


## qvt

Marco Borsato zaalgeluid is D&B J-Series van Peak, lijkt me sterk dat er opeens DAP gebruikt wordt..

----------


## sjig

Wanneer was dit dan, jaartal? Ik meen toch echt dat dit dap audio was. Bij andere concert van Borsato (symphonica in rosso) werd er wel d&b gebruikt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij heeft sjig niet altijd zijn bril op. :Wink: 
Dap kan zelf Pro op zijn producten zetten maar dat wil nog niet gelijk zeggen dat ze ook pro zijn.
Het is een merk dat zich heel duidelijk op de onderkant van de markt richt en zeker niet op de markt van de stadiongigs.
Over smaak kun je twisten, kwaliteit is echter een heel ander verhaal.

----------


## sjig

Dat DAP audio geen pro is begrijp ik, kan me ook niet herinneren dat ik dit verteld heb...

Misschien wel ietwat offtopic?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Misschien wel ietwat offtopic?



Nee, juist heel erg on-topic....
Zoals ik al eerder schreef is dit een forum voor professioneel licht en geluid en ik zet er mijn vraagtekens bij of je DAP daarbij kunt rekenen.
Dap is een merk dat vooral door beginnende hobby drive-inns en bandjes wordt gebruikt, mogelijk kom je hier en daar nog wel eens een verdwaald product in een kroeg tegen maar daar houdt het dan echt mee op.

----------


## vasco

> Geloof mij op m'n woord dat het DAP spul was. Bij alle ingangen van de arena (concertzaal?) hingen van deze speakertjes.



Nee ook ik geloof je niet op je woord;

J-serie ziet het Witte Licht
The PA supplied by Peak Audio, is all d&b audiotechnik's J-Series loudspeakers

Bij de concerten wit licht staat er o.a. op FOH een Midas XL8 en dan over DAP mixen, dacht het niet.
Leg je dikke duim weer even op het nachtkastje en prik die ballon door om met beide beentjes op de grond te komen.

----------


## sjig

Oke, nu ben ik wel overtuigd. Wel vreemd dat dit op de highlite site stond. Maar misschien zat ik er naast, zal nog even zoeken of ik daar wat over kan vinden.


edit: Hierbij mijn excuses. Kwam dit tegen...
Het enige wat ik wel raar vind dat het geluid werkelijk waar slecht klonk. Terwijl d&b (meen ik) juist zo bekend staat om goede kwaliteit.

----------


## frederic

> Oke, nu ben ik wel overtuigd. *Wel vreemd dat dit op de highlite site stond*. Maar misschien zat ik er naast, zal nog even zoeken of ik daar wat over kan vinden.
> 
> 
> edit: Hierbij mijn excuses. Kwam dit tegen...
> Het enige wat ik wel raar vind dat het geluid werkelijk waar slecht klonk. Terwijl d&b (meen ik) juist zo bekend staat om goede kwaliteit.



Ik ben ooit eens promofoto's van Bose tegengekomen waarbij ze hun paaltjes aan het showen waren op een concert van Mancini.
Bleek dat achter het gordijn een echte PA set stond opgesteld.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Oke, nu ben ik wel overtuigd. Wel vreemd dat dit op de highlite site stond. Maar misschien zat ik er naast, zal nog even zoeken of ik daar wat over kan vinden.
> 
> 
> edit: Hierbij mijn excuses. Kwam dit tegen...
> Het enige wat ik wel raar vind dat het geluid werkelijk waar slecht klonk. Terwijl d&b (meen ik) juist zo bekend staat om goede kwaliteit.



ik zei toch dat er alleen wat lampjes van highlite hingen....

----------


## sjig

jajajaja, dat zei je :Wink: 

overigens, 'wat' lampjes...

----------


## NesCio01

> Dat DAP audio geen pro is begrijp ik, kan me ook niet herinneren dat ik dit verteld heb...
> 
> Misschien wel ietwat offtopic?



uhhhhhh, pagina 2 van dit draadje, 2e post?





> 'T heet toch DAP PRO!



@Sander: mss moesten we maar niet meer reageren op
vragen over sommige '_merken_'.

grtz

Nes

----------


## vasco

> Klonk verder nergens naar, heel pieperig hoog en deed gewoon pijn aan je oren.







> Het enige wat ik wel raar vind dat het geluid werkelijk waar slecht klonk.



Moeten wij dit trouwens serieus aannemen van iemand die eerst drie pagina's bij hoog en laag blijft volhouden dat er DAP speakers bij een pro tour werd gebruikt n.a.v. een berichtje over sunstrips of zal ik maar de gedachte houden dat jij beetje met de wind mee draait en mocht willen zo een mix neer te kunnen zetten in zo een omgeving (op je 13de)?

----------


## sjig

> zal ik maar de gedachte houden dat jij beetje met de wind mee draait en mocht willen zo een mix neer te kunnen zetten in zo een omgeving (op je 13de)?



Doe dat vooral, en hoop dat je er niet bij bent  :Wink: !

Dat is voor mij toch echt een helelelele grote stap te ver...






> uhhhhhh, pagina 2 van dit draadje, 2e post?



Dat sloeg op het feit dat Dap hun producten meteen het labeltje 'pro' mee geeft...

----------


## rinus bakker

> 'T heet toch DAP PRO!



Hoe iets genoemd wordt zegt echt niet zoveel.
Er zijn trussboeren die hun types aanduiden met "_normal duty_" en "*heavy duty*",
terwijl diezelfde maat truss bij een andere alu-bradende producent 
zouden worden ingedeeld bij klasse "_almost no duty_" en "*very low duty*".
Total Fabrications maakt er helemaal een potje van met namen als "serious extra heavy duty".

Zodra je DAP gaat verhuren als bedrijf - dan is het een professioneel product geworden nietwaar.
Al is het maar voor de muzak bij de jubileumreceptie van de burgemeester van Kattebakkeveen.
Net als met alle andere producten zijn naamgeving en productkwaliteit twee volkomen verschillende dingen.

@NesCio01:
Kwaliteit is in een range in te delen beginnend met "volkomen K*t zooi" en doorlopend tot "*100% Top Klasse*".

DAP is drie letters en 'k*t' is ook drie letters, 
dus daar is vast wel enig verband in te vinden.  :Smile:

----------


## NesCio01

> DAP is drie letters en 'k*t' is ook drie letters, 
> dus daar is vast wel enig verband in te vinden.




Helemaal eens, echter hier schuilt nl. wel het gevaar.
DPA is ook 3 letters.............
JBL ook en zelfs dat is voor velen een grensgeval.

BOT (back on topic):
DAP kent in mijn maatstaf geen kwaliteit.

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

Ik ben van mening, iedere 1000€ je uitgeeft aan merken als DAP, is 1000€ in de vuilbak.
Ik kou zou dan liever huren dan dergelijke meuk aan te kopen

----------


## renevanh

> JBL ook en zelfs dat is voor velen een grensgeval.
> 
> BOT (back on topic):
> DAP kent in mijn maatstaf geen kwaliteit.



Ik krijg beter geluid voor elkaar met een Yamaha MG mixertje en een DAP RS set dan met een GB4 en JBL VRX...
Zegt weer genoeg over die ellendige VRX misschien :P

----------


## MusicXtra

> Helemaal eens, echter hier schuilt nl. wel het gevaar.
> DPA is ook 3 letters.............
> JBL ook en zelfs dat is voor velen een grensgeval.



Ben ik blij dat 'Brooklyn Audio' 13 letters zijn. :Cool:

----------


## frederic

vanaf 10 letters beginnen speakers goed te klinken.

----------


## renevanh

Synco STS... 8 letters... damn! :P

----------


## sjig

ibiza_sound
omnitronic
jb_systems

----------


## NesCio01

> Ik krijg beter geluid voor elkaar met een Yamaha MG mixertje en een DAP RS set dan met een GB4 en JBL VRX...
> Zegt weer genoeg over die ellendige VRX misschien :P



Kan me niet voorstellen dat het aan de GB4 ligt.
Kan ook altijd nog aan de techneut liggen  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

> Kan me niet voorstellen dat het aan de GB4 ligt.
> Kan ook altijd nog aan de techneut liggen



Die GB4 was het probleem niet nee... die VRX is gewoon stom spul :P

----------


## frederic

> Die GB4 was het probleem niet nee... die VRX is gewoon stom spul :P



Denk eerder dat je het probleem bij het handvat moet gaan zoeken.
Als je niet in staat bent een goeie sound met een VRX setje neer te zetten, zal je dat met andere goeie speakers ook niet kunnen.
VRX klinkt meer dan behoorlijk.

----------


## vasco

> vanaf 10 letters beginnen speakers goed te klinken.



Geen Nexo of Fohhn meer huren dus  :Confused: 
Voortaan maar Brooklyn Audio halen dan  :Wink: 




> ibiza_sound
> omnitronic



Enne iemand kan jouw stelling feilloos onderuit halen. Al kan hij niet tellen, JB Systems zijn 9 letters dus die vallen volgens jouw theorie wel onder de catagorie niet lekker klinken.

----------


## frederic

Gaan we humor nu ook al letterlijk nemen?

----------


## NesCio01

> VRX klinkt meer dan behoorlijk.



Kijk, hier gaan de meningen al uit een lopen.
Maar dat is offtopic, het gaat om DAP in dit draadje, toch?

grtz

Nes

----------


## Dj Gino V

> vanaf 10 letters beginnen speakers goed te klinken.



dan valt qsc ook af  :Confused: 
damn dan moet ik nieuw spul kopen  :Mad:

----------


## Gast1401081

iemand die hier in Twente sjigge is, is gewoon stomdronken.

verder is DAP voor de lokale disco-boer-met-krantewijk leuke rommel. Lekker hobbyen, niet te hard, en gewoon met de krantentas vervoeren graag...
Ik heb alleen te vaak gezien dat cafe's en bars met DAP na een maand of drie moesten sluiten, op last van de bank dan wel curator. 
Vind ik niet gek, als het glazuur van mn tanden valt in die kroegen...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Synco STS... 8 letters... damn! :P



dat heet gewoon STS -  drie letters.... ( James-B-Lansing is dan wel weer wel net geen 12 letters meer. 
MeyerSoundLaboratories = 22 letters....................... klinkt ook nergens naar... 
KlinktSomsOpVrijdagMaarSomsOokNietWantDanKlonkHetO  pDonderdagAl = 63 letters.....

----------


## sjig

Jb_systems
12345678910

----------


## vasco

Ik weet niet wat voor een opleiding jij volgt maar JB Systems zijn 9 letters, spaties (of underscore) zijn nogsteeds geen letters.




> Gaan we humor nu ook al letterlijk nemen?



Nee, was gewoon gezellig inhaken op jouw post  :Wink:

----------


## Roeltej

> vanaf 10 letters beginnen speakers goed te klinken.



EV
D&B is eigenlijk ook maar 2 letters.

dus... 

Dap is best oké spul, het is ook niet voor theaters en grote live toepassingen bedoeld, maar voor kleine disco/hobbyboeren. Als je wegblijft bij de echte waaibomenhouten series heb je voor relatief weinig geld best wat leuke spullen. Zit ook in een totaal andere prijsklasse dan de A-merken, dus daar mag je het eigenlijk nieteens mee vergelijken.

Heb zelf 4 k-112 kastjes staan, van die plastic ev-wannabe dingen, adj of sync ampje erachter, mp3 speler eraan en je hebt een leuke bbq/achtergrondmuziekset voor weinig die tegen een stootje kan.
En hun tulp-kabeltjes zijn ook wel aardig, beter dan de simpele dropvetertjes.

----------


## frederic

Neen hoor het is D&B Audiotechnik

----------


## DJ Antoon

> EV
> D&B is eigenlijk ook maar 2 letters.
> 
> dus...



EV is nog steeds Electro Voice dus...

----------


## Roeltej

En het zou me ook niks verbazen als DAP oorspronkelijk ook een afkorting van iets is... lijkt me iig niet dat je een merk zomaar dap noemt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NesCio01

> Dap is best oké spul, .............., mp3 speler eraan ..................



Kijk Roeltej, daar ligt al het verschil.

*MP3*, 

.............

grtz

Nes

----------


## sis

Oh ja, er kan altijd wel iets misgaan.
Toen ik 4 jaar geleden mijn RCF 525 A's ging ophalen deed de bas van één kast het niet.
Stekker in de kast vanaf de eindtrap vergeten insteken op de woofer.
Italiaan ,was misschien niet wakker bij het in één steken van de kast of teveel pasta gegeten ??
Achteraf nooit problemen gehad en het klinkt nog ook  :Wink: 
sis

----------


## DJ Antoon

> En het zou me ook niks verbazen als DAP oorspronkelijk ook een afkorting van iets is... lijkt me iig niet dat je een merk zomaar dap noemt



Dutch Audio Products

----------


## moderator

Onderstaande reactie mogen ontvangen en een aantal soortgelijke reacties, wellicht de moeite van het lezen waard:





> Ik vind het niet erg chique dat er nu op dit forum massaal over het merk DAP heen wordt "gepist". Jullie vertegenwoordigen het merk zelfs en het is volgens mij onderdeel van een Nederlands bedrijf waar gewoon mensen iedere dag hun best doen. Deze discussie heeft de inhoudelijkheid a llang verloren en doet naar mijn mening geen recht aan de reputatie van dit forum.



J&H is niet alleen host van het forum, maar haar commerciële tak bestaat voor een groot gedeelte uit de verkoop van oa. DAP producten.
We willen niet tornen aan iemands mening, maar wellicht wel leuk om onze ervaringen met DAP te delen.

Het mag duidelijk zijn dat DAP zich niet kan meten met de gerenommeerde merken die worden genoemd, dat is net zoiets als een KIA vergelijken met een BMW, van mijn part een Peugeot...
Wel is het zo dat de service, technische dienst en support op een hoger niveau functioneert dan menig gerenommeerd audio merk.
Idem voor Showtec.

Wat dat betreft ben ik het de schrijver van de quote hierboven wel eens, "wat is de meerwaarde van een merk afzeiken?"
Los van dat het een goed Nederlands gebruik is lijkt me dat een leuke overweging voor de maandagavond.

Groeten vanuit een zonnig Vianen

----------


## frederic

Als die reactie van DAP zelf komt vind ik dit niet terecht, en zeer on professioneel van DAP dat zij dergelijke reactie geven aan een klant van hun. 
Zij zijn zelf verantwoordelijk voor wat ze op de markt brengen. 
Als ieder merk hier komt janken omdat hun product te negatief aan bod komt, dan moeten we niet meer disussieren. Kan je net zo goed dit forum opdoeken.
Als iemand hier op dit forum komt vragen is DAP goed of rommel, wat wil je dan dat we zeggen? Prachtig spul, kopen!

Trouwens wij zijn hier nog zeer deftig. Ga maar eens kijken bij de collega's van Gearlutz.

----------


## Roeltej

> Kijk Roeltej, daar ligt al het verschil.
> 
> *MP3*, 
> 
> .............
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



MP3 hoeft niet veel mis mee te zijn, maar het is wel meer 'doelgroep', wat ik al zei, voor (startende) discoboeren is DAP een best leuk merk, en heeft zelfs meer dan 10 letters zoals hierboven geschreven (;P), zolang je maar bij de echt goedkope meuk wegblijft.

Die quote via Moderator lijkt me niet van DAP zelf afkomstig, maar snap het best, standaard antwoord op de vraag of DAP wat is is hier dat het meuk is en je er weg moet blijven, terwijl de doelgroep gewoon anders is, de vraag wordt immers al gesteld in het drive-in forum, die hebben geen geld voor een A(AA)-merk, is ook niet nodig. 
Daarbij zou Highlite best zelf J&H hierover kunnen aanschrijven, tuurlijk mag je best een goed onderbouwde negatieve mening geven over een merk, zullen ze zelf ook kunnen waarderen, maar met DAP (en (voorheen) ook Behringer) is het antwoord standaard 'troep', gekke is dat Showtec wel weer meer gewaardeerd wordt. 

Als iemand nu zegt 'ik moet volgende week Borsato in het Gelredome doen, is DAP iets' tja...

----------


## moderator

> Als die reactie van DAP zelf komt vind ik dit niet terecht, en zeer on professioneel van DAP dat zij dergelijke reactie geven aan een klant van hun. 
> Zij zijn zelf verantwoordelijk voor wat ze op de markt brengen. 
> Als ieder merk hier komt janken omdat hun product te negatief aan bod komt, dan moeten we niet meer disussieren. Kan je net zo goed dit forum opdoeken.
> Als iemand hier op dit forum komt vragen is DAP goed of rommel, wat wil je dan dat we zeggen? Prachtig spul, kopen!
> 
> Trouwens wij zijn hier nog zeer deftig. Ga maar eens kijken bij de collega's van Gearlutz.



Volgens mij heb jij wel heel zwarte kijk op de wereld. Denk je echt dat ik zo'n reactie zou plaatsen wanneer DAP dit bij ons aan zou kaarten?
Wanneer dat zo zou zijn dan zou ik dit zeker niet publiceren!!!
Naam van de schrijver is mij bekend, maar plaats ik niet, wanneer hij dat had gewild had hij dat immers zelf wel gedaan!

----------


## sjig

> Als iemand nu zegt 'ik moet volgende week Borsato in het Gelredome doen, is DAP iets' tja...



Haha, wat zijn we weer grappig. 

Marco heeft zelf eens over de JBL tr 125 (de wat mindere series) gezongen. Die nog minder klinken dan de x van dap! En ik was 2e geluidsman! Heb daar eens een verklaring voor....

----------


## mrVazil

> En ik was 2e geluidsman! Heb daar eens een verklaring voor....



geen idee waarom marco borsato een dertienjarige als tweede geluidsman zou nemen, verlicht ons

----------


## sjig

Was een of ander miniscuul concert om geld op te halen voor een klimrek op een schoolplein. Werd dus ook door de school geregeld. En aangezien borsato's zoon op die school zat wilde hij wel daarvoor wat liedjes zingen. Ofwel, stelde niks voor;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Haha, wat zijn we weer grappig. 
> 
> Marco heeft zelf eens over de JBL tr 125 (de wat mindere series) gezongen. Die nog minder klinken dan de x van dap! En ik was 2e geluidsman! Heb daar eens een verklaring voor....



Kun je nagaan dat er dus twee geluidsmannen nodig zijn om een beetje geluid uit die speakers te krijgen.......
Laten we hier nou niet allerlei sprookjes gaan vertellen, DAP is een merk dat zich duidelijk op de onderkant van de markt richt, helemaal niks mis mee maar ga nou niet beweren dat een artiest als Borsato bewust zal gaan kiezen voor JBL tr 125 of DAP voor een optreden. Als hij ergens in een kroeg spontaan een liedje gaat zingen kan ik me er iets bij voorstellen maar als het een gepland optreden is ligt er waarschijnlijk een rider van minimaal 10 A4tjes klaar voor degene die het geluid verzorgd en zetten ze ook geen knul van 13 achter de mengtafel.

----------


## NesCio01

Dat de webshop, waar DAP wordt verkocht en forum aan elkaar zijn gelieerd
is voor velen wel duidelijk.
Dat bij een vraag op het forum over de kwaliteit van een product, forumleden
hun eigen mening geven, is niets mis mee. Uit de reacties blijkt wel dat er 
mensen kunnen leven met de kwaliteit die het product levert en dat er ook
mensen zijn die dit niet kunnen. Het zijn en blijven nu eenmaal subjectieve
meningen, waarvan eigenlijk niemand weet waarop deze zijn gebasseerd, omdat
we vaak niet weten wat de achtergrond is van degene die post.

De onbekende klager komt o.a. met woorden dat de werknemers 
daar iedere dag hun best doen. Maar daar produceer
je geen kwaliteit, wat de key-strekking van dit draadje is, mee.
Oftewel een stelling van lik me vestje!

Ik weet nl. dat er ook in China duizenden mensen zijn die dagelijks hun
stinkende best doen om producten na te maken, van Viagra, hartkleppen,
bouten en moeren waaraan vliegtuigmotoren hangen, tot fake Shure en 
Senneheiser en speakers aan toe.
Voor mij geen reden om mij druk te maken over de werkgelegenheid van 
deze mensen.

Ik was liever persoonlijk benaderd, in post of PB. Een klaagschrift aan een
mod, is mij een brug te ver en riekt enigszins naar censuur.

Mss is het dan beter om dit soort topic-vragen te censureren, dan de antwoorden?

Ik vraag me af wanneer er klaagschriften komen over overige B-merk
topics en wanneer er dan een rechtszaak wordt aangespannen tegen 
riders waarop deze B-merken voorkomen als ongewenst of verboden.

Zo nu spoel ik even het negativisme weg met water en hoop snel een 
wat positievere post te posten :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## NesCio01

> Haha, wat zijn we weer grappig.     En ik was 2e geluidsman! ....




Sja Sjig,
da's idd grappig ja.

Of jouw profiel sucks, of Marco trad op een kinderfeestje op, waarbij
jij dan ook ergens een rol had?

Maar, .......... het staat wel leuk op je CV!

grtz  :Smile: 

Nes

----------


## vasco

> Maar, .......... het staat wel leuk op je CV!



Goeie tip, op deze manier gezien kan ik in mijn CV zetten dat ik een keer met Marco heb staan praten (op een duikbeurs bij een stand van onderwaterhuizen voor fotocamera's geheel niets te maken met werk).





> Heb daar eens een verklaring voor....



Er was niets beters op die school beschikbaar en met een rider zwaaien voor dat ene liedje vond hij ook weer zo overdreven. Die 13 jarige backstage om een microfoon aan te geven nam hij er voor lief bij (ook daar was niets beters voor te krijgen).

----------


## Plukkie

Tja het is zoals men zegt allemaal relatief.
Ik heb voldoende Nexo en EV setjes gehoord die ruk klonken, alles staat of valt met degene die het bediend.
Ik werk zelf al 8 jaar met de dap pro x serie en kan er altijd wat moois mee maken.
Menige zanger(es) fronst zijn wenkbrauwen als een dergelijk set wordt vermeld, dat doe ik echter ook andersom als ik de kwaliteit van een dergelijk schnabbel succes zie ;-)
Na een soundcheck is men toch overtuigd en laat de eigen set in de bus.

Kortom, is het PRO? Nee
Is het een leuke set voor de lokale geluidsboer bij een gemiddelde bruiloft of carnavals vereniging? Ja

----------


## frederic

> Tja het is zoals men zegt allemaal relatief.
> Ik heb voldoende Nexo en EV setjes gehoord die ruk klonken, alles staat of valt met degene die het bediend.
> Ik werk zelf al 8 jaar met de dap pro x serie en kan er altijd wat moois mee maken.
> Menige zanger(es) fronst zijn wenkbrauwen als een dergelijk set wordt vermeld, dat doe ik echter ook andersom als ik de kwaliteit van een dergelijk schnabbel succes zie ;-)
> Na een soundcheck is men toch overtuigd en laat de eigen set in de bus.
> 
> Kortom, is het PRO? Nee
> *Is het een leuke set voor de lokale geluidsboer bij een gemiddelde bruiloft of carnavals vereniging? Ja*



Er is een aspect die voor die doeleinden ook van belang is: hufterproof
Als er iets is die in carnaval situaties van belang is, is de stevigheid van de kistconstructie, en de beveiliging van de speakers.
Maw MDF bekisting raad ik sterk af. 
Ook speakers waar je veel kunt instellen enz... is niet aan te raden. 1 knop aan en af moet voldoende zijn om de speakers te laten spelen. 
Dat weet ik uit jarenlange ervaring in ons jeugdhuis.  :Mad:

----------


## Plukkie

> Er is een aspect die voor die doeleinden ook van belang is: hufterproof
> Als er iets is die in carnaval situaties van belang is, is de stevigheid  van de kistconstructie, en de beveiliging van de speakers.
> Maw MDF bekisting raad ik sterk af. 
> Ook speakers waar je veel kunt instellen enz... is niet aan te raden. 1  knop aan en af moet voldoende zijn om de speakers te laten spelen. 
> Dat weet ik uit jarenlange ervaring in ons jeugdhuis.



De dap pro serie is gemaakt van multiplex, ze raken weleens wat beschadigd met vervoer e.d. maar niks wat je niet met een potje warnex kunt oplossen.
Voor de rest ook niks aparts wat mis kan gaan, er zitten op de subs twee schakelaars voor de fase en het filter en op de x12t toppen voor mid/long throw, deze liggen echter verdiept en heb nog nooit meegemaakt dat men hieraan zit. (Zou ik ook niet erg op prijs stellen ;-)

----------


## Robni7

Ik had eens een catalogus van alle DAP en Showtec producten, en ik merkte op dat er twee verschillende logos op de luidsprekers worden geplakt, namelijk DAP Audio en DAP Pro, zou het dan zijn dat deze respectievelijk rotzooi en redelijk goed zijn? Ik was eens aan het kijken voor een leuk actief setje voor mijn drive-in en ik heb op Bax-Shop goede recensies gezien bij de Club Mate 15 op het gebied van geluidskwaliteit, en ter vergelijking vind men de MC-serie veel te schel klinken. Zit er een verschil in?

----------


## sjig

Dap heeft geen verkeerde series. Maar vooral de mc serie heeft dap z'n slechte naam gegeven. dap *pro* zetten ze er zeer waarschijnlijk gewoon op zodat de koper denkt dat het om een 'pro' serie gaat (nee, gaat het dus vooral niet om :Smile: )

Ik heb hier ook hun catalogus liggen, ik geloof de laatste versie. Staan wel wat rare dingen in. De K serie zou compleet nieuw zijn, en de ps serie hadden ze al.

Ook op de voorkant staat een plaatje waar de dap/dmt/highlite logo's er met de meest beroerde fotoshop op zijn geplakt, ziet er niet echt zo 'pro' uit.

----------


## frederic

Ik blijf erbij, ik koop dan lever voor de prijs van een nieuwe DAP set, een tweedehands set van een ander merk.

----------


## drbeat

Om eerlijk te zijn zie ik DAP net als de Ikea..de starter op de woningmarkt koopt vaak bij dit soort winkels de meubels.goedkoop, snel mee te nemen en goedloop doordat het op grote schaal de markt op wordt gebracht en ziet er gezellig uit en als je het zat bent of je gaat groter wonen pleur je het weg en is het ook niet dat je een knoop in je maag hebt omdat t niet versleten is.

Dat is met DAP en budgetmerken ook zo. Je koopt het, het is goedkoop omdat het op de markt groot wordt verspreid.
Het marktsegment is niet bij de veel al pro's onder ons maar voor de hobby personen en bandjes en dj. Dit budget is niet vergelijkbaar met de budgetten onder pro bedrijven. Net als de gebruiksinzet.
Dit soort bedrijven bestaan voor de hobbyist, welke lekker tijdens een bbq of een buurtfeestje of de 3e helft bij de lokale voetbalclub een cd draait, of een zangeresje of band of tapeartiest die 2 of drie keer per jaar optreed en dit doet met de set die ook wordt gebruikt met repeteren.

Deze klusjes gaan niet naar de pro, want dat kost geld en dat is er juist niet want het is vaak al vrijwillig.
Het gaat dan om de gezelligheid en het plezier samen, niet dat gelikte geluid of die super cd speler.
Zeker in deze tijden wordt er juist op dit soort zaken beknibbelt..men moet meer met minder...en dat bied DAP..

Om mee te starten prima spul, je kunt snuffelen of dit wat voor je is en of je dit leuk vind. Is het niets dan verkoop je het of je zet het op zolder. Het heeft niet de wereld gekost en je zit er niet mee opgescheept...

En ssst....maar de meeste zijn op budget begonnen..uitgroeien naar pro kan altijd.

Ik ken een bedrijfje in rotterdam waar ze alleen DAP verhuren en budget spullen en de bbq met vleesch en sallades enz...daar zet je toch geen mooie nexo set neer.....



Enne Marco Borsato is ook begonnen bij de soundmixshow van Henny Huisman en zong acapella onder de douche....

----------


## Rolandino

ik ben nog steeds van mening dat DAP niet slecht is voor de prijs die je betaald. voor elke portemonnee is er wel iets te koop.

over dit forum waar veel leden werkzaam zijn bij een baas en die het beter weten dan de rest omdat ze met a merken werken dieze niet hoeven te betalen is alveel gezegd. 

Laat de mensen in hun waarde die DAP of andere Bmerken willen aankopen. Als je hier in de webshop kijkt wordt er hier ook een hoop meuk aangeboden waar helaas voor de A merken meer aan wordt verdient. Ook de pro's hier onder ons kopen de Amerken vaak niet bij een webshop maar vrij rechtstreeks bij importeur en of distributeur.

Ik bedoel ermee iedereen kan geld uitgeven en de een is met een Bmerk tevreden en de ander wilt persee een Amerk omdat jan het ook heeft. Een amerk kopen wilt niet zeggen dat je zonder verstand er ook mee kunt omgaan. Heb al vaak kleine bedrijfjes gezien die mee willen lopen terwijl ze geen of weinig kennis hebben van en zo ook het a-merken circuit een vraagteken geven.

Grotendeels van dit forum betaat uit leden die pas beginnen of gewoon hobbymatig bezig zijn ( maar ook goed werk leveren ) vaak beter dan de serieuzere bedrijven. deze personen hebben het budget niet of ook de interesse  om meteen het grote water te gaan varen.

Mooie is dat e in het schnabbel circuit meer kan verdienen dan in de PRO wereld. Steeds meer Pro bedrijven gaan schnabbels zoeken om de maand door te komen. Heb zelf in het verleden een DAP sopundmate set gehad die ik in het eerste jaar 3x terug heb verdient en dat zonder kosten ( geen stukken ) setje verdient nog steeds geld zonder problemen wat meer rendement heeft dan menig Amerk set in dezelfde tijd.

----------


## drbeat

> ik ben nog steeds van mening dat DAP niet slecht is voor de prijs die je betaald. voor elke portemonnee is er wel iets te koop.



Helemaal met je eens. Zo is het ook met DAP....En inderdaad...ik denk ook zeker dat met dit soort producten net zo veel is te verdienen dan met A merken... en we verwachten (altans ik) geen A merk prestaties in levensduur enz. maar het is gekeken naar de portomonnee wel naar waarde..
En laten we eerlijk zijn, Op marktplaats staan meer DAP, Behringer, JB, enz te koop, niet omdat het slecht is, en mensen er van afwillen kwa kwaliteit, nee, omdat men een stapje verder gaat, en groter, zwaarder of proffessioneler materiaal wil of nodig heeft..

Het wordt misschien nog niet zo gezien, maar er is met dit soort merken veel meer te verdienen in de verhuur dan je eigenlijk zou denken....Ook ik heb een Behringer setje te huur voor vrienden en kennisen...
En die breng ik toch minimaal 1x per week naar een feestje waar er mensen superblij mee zijn en ik dat setje allang weer terug heb verdiend en voor mijn bandje met de opbrengst een nieuw en beter PA setje heb kunnen bouwen....en ik heb er inderdaad never nooit stukken aan....

----------


## lightjockey ty

Een collega van mij verhuurt ook dap; pro sets. doet er alles mee. theaterwerk,evenementen en discoshows. klinkt prima. hij heeft de logotjes er bewust af gehaald. menig technicus vraagt hem waar hij dat lekker klinkende setje vandaan heeft. als hij dan vertelt dat het dap pro is gelooft men het nooit. kortom. het is vooral de niet zo goede naam van dap die het ''zo slecht laat klinken''

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

En ditzelfde gebeurt ook gewoon met behringer enz enz... Het gaat ook zeker om de mensen die aan de knopjes zitten!

----------


## Rolandino

Het ligt er idd ook aan wie er mee werkt. Een Pro technicus kan ook een Amerk k*t laten klinken als hij niet achter het merk staat van wat er op dat moment hangt omdat het niet zijn merk is. Komen er klachten geeft hij de set de schuld want het is niet goed. Dan had  je beter deze set moeten huren. Waar ik altijd mee werk.

Ieder heeft zijn voorkeur voor iets wat hij kan betalen. Dat moet je in ere houden. Er zijn zeker jongens die met een b-set beter overweg kunnen dan jongens met een a-set

----------

